# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Ζητούνται ΒΒ με Αργυρούπολη

## koki

Ενημερώνουμε κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο πως στην Αργυρούπολη υπάρχει διάθεση πρόθεση κλπ για διάφορα ΒΒ.

Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω πως ελεύθερα interfaces έχουν ή προτίθενται να έχουν οι εξής κόμβοι:

Painter (302) , Gollum (2586) , pesorr (420 ::  , Macabre_Sunsets_2(407 :: , koko (2035)
Οι δύο προ-τελευταίοι είναι clients μου με καλές προθέσεις!

Η θέα πάνω κάτω των παραπάνω κόμβων είναι περ. κοινή και γνωστή, και όποιος πιάνει το ΑΡ μου ή του Painter ή κάποιο ΒΒ από εμάς είναι more than welcome!!!

Όποιος ενδιαφερόμενος να εξετασθεί το ενδεχόμενο να μπορεί να βγει ΒΒ με κάποιον από εμάς, να απαντήσει εδώ, και θα έρθω με όλο τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό να το διερευνήσουμε!

----------


## NSilver

Δεν έχω καλή οπτική προς Αργυρούπολη (τουλάχιστον προς τον Υμηττό) αλλά αν δει κανένας κάποιον κοντινό του στα αποτελέσματα εδώ ας με ενημερώσει.

----------


## costas43gr

Βαλε και τον titanas #8221 που εχει ενα με τον mezger και ψαχνει αλλο.....

----------


## papashark

Από πειραιά οι duck και mbjp είναι ενδιαφερόμενοι για την περιοχή σας.

Να αρχίσουμε τις ενταξιακές διαπραγματεύσεις ?  ::

----------


## koki

> Βαλε και τον titanas #8221 που εχει ενα με τον mezger και ψαχνει αλλο.....


o titanas εάν έχει οπτική προς τα εδώ, έχει και ένα ΒΒ να ξέρει :>

----------


## ice

Εχμ εγω τον εστησα μαλλον τον titanas (ηλιοπουλος) ξερω οτι δεν εχει οπτικη επαφη μαζι σου αλλα εχει μια ταρατσα διπλα που εχει και γνωστο του και αυτος εκει εχει οπτικη επαφη

----------


## koki

> Εχμ εγω τον εστησα μαλλον τον titanas (ηλιοπουλος) ξερω οτι δεν εχει οπτικη επαφη μαζι σου αλλα εχει μια ταρατσα διπλα που εχει και γνωστο του και αυτος εκει εχει οπτικη επαφη


ΟΚ! btw μπορεί κάποιος να μου στείλει το τηλ του γιατί το έχω χάσει και περίμενε να τον πάρω τηλ;

----------


## koki

Προσθήκη:

Έχω κι εγώ ένα ΒΒ να βγάλω, αλλά με Grid στους 5 οπότε αυτό σημαίνει το πολύ 2-3 χιλιόμετρα.

Οι αγαπητοί μου clients όμως έχουν την ίδια ή και καλύτερη οπτική και μπορούν να βγάλουν και περισσότερα χιλιόμετρα.


Μιλάμε ότι έχουμε 7-8 interfaces που περιμένουν! Δεν μπορεί κανείς να μη μπορεί να βγάλει λινκ!!!!!

----------


## koki

ΟΚ ας πούμε ότι βρήκαμε 2, Πειραιά και του δίπλα στον titanas.
Έχουμε άλλα 5-6 

Έλα πάρε πάρε!!!!!

----------


## verano

Και εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι... Έχω κάτι "ανοίγματα" προς Αργυρούπολη-Ηλιούπολη
που θα ζήλευαν και οι χορεύτριες μπαλέτου...

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.

Παλαιότερα, είχα πετάξει φέιγ βολάν (σικ) προς τις περιοχές αυτές, 
αλλά δεν...

----------


## koki

Έχω την εντύπωση πως κανένας από εμάς στην Αργ/λη δε βλέπει Ακρόπολη. 

Δεν ξέρω εάν ο Gollum ή ο pesorr που είναι πιο κοντά στη Βουλιαγμένης αλλά αμφιβάλλω..

Από Ηλιούπολή ή Αγ. Δημήτριο είναι πολύ πιο πιθανό. Σα σου συνιστούσα να μιλήσεις με τον ιδιοκτήτη του κόμβου titanas.

----------


## alasondro

verano το ap σου λειτουργεί ακόμη?
θα παω για ένα scan αύριο σε ταράτσα που ίσως έχει οπτική προς τα εκεί.

----------


## Cha0s

Εγώ βλέπω Ακρόπολη  ::   ::   ::

----------


## verano

> verano το ap σου λειτουργεί ακόμη?
> θα παω για ένα scan αύριο σε ταράτσα που ίσως έχει οπτική προς τα εκεί.


Όχι το AP έχει αποκαθηλωθεί εδώ και καιρό, γιατί με έπιασαν
οι καλές μου και χάρισα την κεραία  ::  !
Πρέπει να γυρίσω άλλη κεραία που έχω 
ή να συνεννοηθούμε για επί τόπου
(εκείθεν και εντεύθεν) δοκιμή  :: .

----------


## alasondro

Στείλε μου το κινητό σου σε pm έτσι ώστε 
αν δω οτι το υπάρχει οπτική προς ακρόπολη να γίνει το κονέ

----------


## panoz

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

https://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20123

----------


## mbjp

εκανα καποιες δοκιμουλες σημερα με τον antony (#7032, Π.Φαληρο) και με λιγες διορθωσεις στις κεραιες θα γινει η συνδεση. Το ερωτημα ειναι, ενδιαφερεται κανεις απο ΝΠ για link μαζι του;

----------


## koki

Πολλοί, βλέπει Αργυρούπολη;

Εάν ναι, έχει ένα link όποτε το θέλει.

Κάποιο αποτέλεσμα scan, τίποτα φωτογραφίες; 

Εννοείται ότι ενδιαφερόμαστε!!!!!

Με τα μπούνια!

----------


## papashark

Υπάρχει και άλλη περίπτωση για λινκ προς νότια, από τον #323 sv1efm

----------


## koki

Άντε ελάτε σήμερα να τα κανονίσουμε στο μύτινγκ  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Παιδιά γειά σας! Είμαι από Αργ/λη (4749) κ ενδιαφέρομαι για link για να μπω κ εγώ στην... παρέα.  ::

----------


## koki

δε μου βρίσκει κόμβο 4749, κάνω κάτι λάθος;
πού είσαι;

----------


## costas43gr

Με ενα λινκ μπορω κι εγω να βοηθησω την υπαρχουσα κατασταση.
Απο εξοπλησμο υπαρχουν ολα εκτος απο ενα pitail που περιμενω, για την cm6.

----------


## Cha0s

Κώστα κάπου έχω κάτι περίσσια pigtails νομίζω...

Αν βιάζεσαι πες μου να τσεκάρω το απόγευμα να σου δώσω ένα να κάνεις την δουλειά σου  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Ευχαριστω Βαγγελη, δεν βιαζομε, απλα θελω το μακρυ 30cm να'ρθει.  ::  
Δεν υπαρχει καποιο λινκ στα σκαρια ακομα...  ::

----------


## koki

Κώστα μας βλέπεις ;;;;

----------


## costas43gr

> Κώστα μας βλέπεις ;;;;


Οχι , προς τα πισω εχω μεγαλες πολυκατοικιες, αλλα προς την αλλη μερια εχω τελεια οπτικη, δες στο wind τι βλεπω ακριβως.  ::  
Αν μπορουσα δεν θα το συζηταγαμε καν.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Ευχαριστω Βαγγελη, δεν βιαζομε, απλα θελω το μακρυ 30cm να'ρθει.  
> Δεν υπαρχει καποιο λινκ στα σκαρια ακομα...


Okeik  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

> δε μου βρίσκει κόμβο 4749, κάνω κάτι λάθος;
> πού είσαι;


Είναι υπο κατασκευή ακόμα!  ::   ::  
Στο nodedb υπάρχει ως 27878. Να το αλλάξω στο προφίλ;

Βασικά έχω τα χρήματα κ όλη την καλή θέληση να φτιαχτεί, οπότε αναμείνατε νεώτερα..  :: 

koki τι id έχεις;

----------


## DragonFighter

Στην περιοχή που είμαι πιθανόν βλέπω τον mario_k, Theodor Dafos, και ίσως k-pax. Scan δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα... Αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει, καλοδεχούμενος!  ::

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες,

Όλοι αυτοί που ανέφερες δεν έχουν access point (ίσως να είναι και ασύνδετοι) οπότε μάλλον πρέπει να κοιτάξεις αλλού.
Επικοινώνησε με ice, koki, κλπ. που τρέχουν σε ταράτσες στην περιοχή σου...

----------


## panoz

> Είναι υπο κατασκευή ακόμα!   
> Στο nodedb υπάρχει ως 27878. Να το αλλάξω στο προφίλ;
> 
> Βασικά έχω τα χρήματα κ όλη την καλή θέληση να φτιαχτεί, οπότε αναμείνατε νεώτερα.. 
> 
> koki τι id έχεις;


Άσε τη nodedb! εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό λειτουργεί το http://wind.awmn.net, εκεί να γραφτείς (εάν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη) και ότι iD σου δώσει το wind να μας πεις για να δούμε που είσαι..

----------


## koki

DragonFighter, η nodedb ανήκει στο παρελθόν.
Πήγαινε μία από το http://wind.awmn.net  :: 

Στην Αργυρούπολη υπάρχουμε ο Painter, ο Gollum και εγώ, από "ζωντανούς" και έχοντες ΒΒ/ΑΡ.

----------


## DragonFighter

Είμαι και στο wind με id #4749
lat: 37.904
lon: 23.748

Εκεί που είμαι μάλλον μόνο painter ή εσένα koko βλέπω. Έχεις pm

----------


## DragonFighter

Καλά αυτός ο chaos που μένει και συνδέεται με Π. Φάληρο; σε ουρανοξύστη;  ::

----------


## panoz

Μια που το έκανες το καλό κάνε το ολόκληρο! βάλε και ύψος πολυκατοικίας, ως εξής : ισόγειο:3m+3m *ορόφους+πιθανό ύψος ιστού (~3-4m)

----------


## vleon

DragonFighter, Συνδέσου για να μπω και εγώ βρε φίλε...
Μάλλον είσαι ο μόνος "ορατός" γείτονας.
Άντε να πάρουμε και εμείς σειρά...

Εγώ είμαι στο http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=6925

----------


## antony++

Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για link! Τα είπαμε και τη Κυριακή στο μύτινγκ  :: 
Σήμερα - αύριο θα ανέβω με ψηφιακή να βγάλω φωτογραφίες.

----------


## panoz

> Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για link! Τα είπαμε και τη Κυριακή στο μύτινγκ 
> Σήμερα - αύριο θα ανέβω με ψηφιακή να βγάλω φωτογραφίες.


και scan και scan !!

----------


## mbjp

> Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για link! Τα είπαμε και τη Κυριακή στο μύτινγκ 
> Σήμερα - αύριο θα ανέβω με ψηφιακή να βγάλω φωτογραφίες.


δεν ανεβαινεις σημερα που θα ειμαι και εγω επανω μπας και κανουμε το κονέ..;

----------


## DragonFighter

Παιδιά έχω όλη την καλή διάθεση, τα λεφτά κ κάποιες γνώσεις αλλά σίγουρα χρειάζομαι και μια βοήθεια από κάποιον που έχει AP να μου πει για εξοπλισμό (έχω διαβάσει τα σχετικά άρθρα αλλά θέλω λεπτομέρειες  ::  ).

Το ύψος της πολυκατοικίας καταχωρήθηκε (~15-16 μέτρα)
Αύριο θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες.

@vleon: Ρε συ είσαι πιο κοντά στον painter και υπάρχει κ περίπτωση να βλέπεις και τον qpalic. Αν καταφέρω να συνδεθώ, don't worry κάτι θα γίνει κ για σένα  ::

----------


## Painter

Καλώστον,

Σκέψου τι περίπου σκοπεύεις να στήσεις, μελέτησέ το όσο μπορείς, βγάλε φωτογραφίες απο την ταράτσα να δούμε τι βλέπεις και θα βρούμε και κατιτίς απο εξοπλισμό πιστεύω.

----------


## vegos

> Καλώστον,
> 
> Σκέψου τι περίπου σκοπεύεις να στήσεις, μελέτησέ το όσο μπορείς, βγάλε φωτογραφίες απο την ταράτσα να δούμε τι βλέπεις και θα βρούμε και κατιτίς απο εξοπλισμό πιστεύω.


....Νόμιζα ότι έχω αλσχάϊμερ κι ότι έκανα post και δεν το θυμόμουνα....

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για link! Τα είπαμε και τη Κυριακή στο μύτινγκ 
> Σήμερα - αύριο θα ανέβω με ψηφιακή να βγάλω φωτογραφίες.


Κοίτα για Exoticom (446). Του έστειλα pm για το αν ενδιαφέρεται.

----------


## panoz

pater μίλησα με τον paxosk, περιμένω τα αποτελέσματα του τελευταίου scan του και σκεφτόμουν αν έχει χώρο για ένα if ακόμα ... ???  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> pater μίλησα με τον paxosk, περιμένω τα αποτελέσματα του τελευταίου scan του και σκεφτόμουν αν έχει χώρο για ένα if ακόμα ... ???


Δεν είμαι διαχειριστής του κόμβου του. Απλά κοιτάω λίγο την περιοχή και βλέπω δυνατότητες. Ο Κώστας (paxosk) αποφασίζει. 

Υ.Γ Μεταξύ μας χλωμό το βλέπω προς τα εσάς να έχει επαφή.

----------


## panoz

> Δεν είμαι διαχειριστής του κόμβου του. Απλά κοιτάω λίγο την περιοχή και βλέπω δυνατότητες.


Γι'αυτό ακριβώς σε ρωτάω  ::  
από πλευράς σχεδιασμού, και επειδή δεν ξέρω την εκεί περιοχή και τι έχετε στο μυαλό σας..




> Υ.Γ Μεταξύ μας χλωμό το βλέπω προς τα εσάς να έχει επαφή.


από την ταράτσα μου βλέπω τα φώτα του Πανιωνίου και νομίζω τις γύρω του πολυκατοικίες.. αν στο scan έπιασε τον rallyeman 99% πιάνει και εμένα..

----------


## Pater_Familias

> από την ταράτσα μου βλέπω τα φώτα του Πανιωνίου και νομίζω τις γύρω του πολυκατοικίες.. αν στο scan έπιασε τον rallyeman 99% πιάνει και εμένα..


Δεν πιάνει τον Rallyeman καρδιά μου.  ::

----------


## panoz

κρίμα..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## DragonFighter

> Καλώστον,
> 
> Σκέψου τι περίπου σκοπεύεις να στήσεις, μελέτησέ το όσο μπορείς, βγάλε φωτογραφίες απο την ταράτσα να δούμε τι βλέπεις και θα βρούμε και κατιτίς απο εξοπλισμό πιστεύω.


Κόμβο Δικτύου θέλω να στήσω αλλά αν ακόμα δεν υπάρχει κάποιος που να με βλέπει τότε δεν θα έχει νόημα.
Βέβαια υπάρχει κ η πιθανότητα να μην μπορώ να δω εγώ κανέναν αλλά καλύτερα ας ξεχάσουμε ότι υπάρχει.  ::  

Ανέβηκαν οι photos.  ::

----------


## antony++

Λοιπόν τις φωτογραφίες τις έβαλα στο WiND (#7032). Για δείτε...

Μακάρι να γίνει link με τον Exoticom, αλλά ο Ifaistos μου είπε τη Κυριακή στο μύτινγκ ότι είναι σχετικά χαμηλά και δύσκολα θα τον πιάνω...

----------


## koki

> Λοιπόν τις φωτογραφίες τις έβαλα στο WiND (#7032). Για δείτε...


Αχχ.. Αντώνη... μας πληγώνεις πολύ...

Από τον Υμηττό ούτε ένα σπίτι για δείγμα δε βλέπεις  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mbjp

μαχαιριά..ουτε αριστερά προς Γλυφάδα  ::   ::  
τι γκαντεμια ειναι αυτη ρε γμτ. Αντωνη δες τουλαχιστον αν μπορεις να κανεις κατι με Ακροπολη μερια οπου εχεις ενα κενο διαστημα..

edit: η αποσταση με dimkasta #4290 ειναι 4.5-5km, αν βεβαια εισαστε στην ιδια ευθεια (και ενδιαφερεται ο ανθρωπος φυσικα)

----------


## panoz

θα κάνουμε scan με τον Αντώνη από εβδομάδα για να δουμε τι πιάνει και τι δεν πιάνει.. ουις ας λακ  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

> θα κάνουμε scan με τον Αντώνη από εβδομάδα για να δουμε τι πιάνει και τι δεν πιάνει.. ουις ας λακ


Και σε μένα! Μην ξεχάσετε εμένα!  ::

----------


## Painter

Εσένα πρέπει να σε βλέπω καλά, πιθανόν να σου γυρίσω μια grid σε b το ΣΚ.

----------


## DragonFighter

> Εσένα πρέπει να σε βλέπω καλά, πιθανόν να σου γυρίσω μια grid σε b το ΣΚ.


Ανάθεμα και αν κατάλαβα τι είπες μετά το κόμμα  :: , στέκομαι στο ότι πρέπει να με βλέπεις καλά!  ::

----------


## Painter

Μετa τις aνaβaθμίσεις έχουν αρχίσει και περισσεύουν διάφορα υλικά για λίνκ σε 802.11Β καί έτσι είναι εύκολο να γυρίσω ένα σετάκι κεραίας (τύπου grid -με πλέγμα) κάρτας WiFi πρός την περιοχή που βρίσκεσαι και αν θέλεις/μπορείς/μπλαμπλα κάνουμε ενα λίνκ.
Οι φωτογραφίες που έχω στο wind είναι ~ 2 χρονών και δέν εχουν τραβηχτεί απο το σημείο που σκέφτομαι. Σίγουρα πάντως βλέπω τον τρούλο της Αγ.Τριάδας.

----------


## DragonFighter

Μόνο που ο τρούλος που έχω στις φωτογραφίες μου δεν είναι της Αγ. Τριάδας αλλά της Αγ. Βαρβάρας...  ::  
Τι scan κ βλακείες, πρέπει να βρω ένα τηλεσκόπιο να κάνω την δουλειά μου...  ::

----------


## Painter

Το ξέρω πως είναι ο τρούλος της Αγ Βαρβαρας στις φωτογραφίες σου, απλά λέω πως εγώ βλέπω την Αγ Τριάδα και ότι είναι σε αυτή την ευθεία άρα και εσένα που είσαι λίγο πιο δεξιά όπως κοιτάω. 
Σκάν έκανες?

----------


## DragonFighter

Περιμένω τον panoz όποτε μπορεί να κανονίσουμε για 1scan..
Λογικά θα σε βλέπω Painter αλλιώς θα ψάξω τον chaos μπας κ γίνει κάτι.

Edit: Πρέπει να σε βλέπω καμπάνα - ας είναι καλά τα κυάλια μου!  :: 
Τον τρούλο όμως της Αγ. Τριάδας πώς τον βλέπεις; αφού στις photos σου δεν φαίνεται..

Τέσπα, παιδιά όποιος ευκαιρεί, ας έρθει για scan, τώρα που ψήνομαι πολύ!  ::

----------


## Painter

Οι fwtos είναι παλιές, στα νότιά μου έχω μια πολυκατοικία αλλα απο την δυτική πλευρά της ταράτσας δηλαδή ~4μ μακρυά απο το σημείο που έχουν τραβηχτεί υπάρχει διαφορετικό οπτικό πεδίο. Εκεί έχω τον ιστό που έχει το λίνκ με Gollum και αυτές τις ημέρες κάνω αλλαγές στην διαρύθμιση/καλωδίωση των κεραιών. 
Ολες οι επεμβάσεις ήταν επιτυχείς και τώρα είμαστε αποκομένοι πάλι.

----------


## Cha0s

Εγώ μάλλον είμαι ακριβώς πίσω από την Εκκλησία όπως είδα στις φωτός σου, οπότε νομίζω μας κόβει η εκκλησία  ::  

Δες πάντως αν πιάνεις το AP μου.

Αν χρειαστεί αναδιοργάνωση στα λινκς τις περιοχής είμαι ανοιχτός σε κάθε πρόταση.

----------


## night

Γεια σας, ενδιαφέρομαι για τη διασύνδεσή μου με το δίκτυο, είμαι στην Αργυρούπολη, ποιος θα βοηθήσει;

----------


## costas43gr

Κανε εγγραφη στο http://wind.awmn.net/ για να βαλεις το στιγμα σου και να μπορεσεις να δεις ποιοι ειναι κοντα σου και να ερθεις σε επαφη μαζι τους.
Ολο και καποιος θα σε βοηθησει.

----------


## DragonFighter

Παιδιά από βδομάδα, όποιος μπορεί να κάνω αυτό το καταραμένο scan πριν φάω όλα τα λεφτά μου  ::  καλό θα ήταν!

----------


## panoz

και ότι σου έστελνα Pm.. στο Σ/Κ δεν μπορείς?

----------


## DragonFighter

Όχι, θα φύγω για διήμερο...
Από Δευτέρα (εκτός Τρίτης) μπορώ τώρα  ::

----------

